# Cute Things Bettas Do



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Pretty much in the title. Write cute things your betta has done here!


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Today Piccolo was acting sort of hyper, so I went to check her water, which was fine. When I put my finger in the tank, she came up and bonked it with her head! <3


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aw. That's cute. Lebron hangs out near his sponge filter and pops the bubbles. Lol :3 I <3 him to bits. He does different things in different days.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

I leave the lid of the fish food floating on the water, so sometimes he jumps on top of it and rests there for about 2-5 seconds. But I've only seen him do it twice.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Mine goes into his Squidward's house ornament then sticks his head out of the window when I'm looking for him.


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Lol! Im gonna try that lid thing and see what she does.


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

If Junior's hiding in a plant, and I am looking for him but don't see him, he'll see me looking and quickly swim up to the front of the tank as if to go, "here I am!"


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Thats exactly what Piccolo does! She'll be hiding in her castle and I can't find her, then I get worried and she pops out.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Teeney does a wiggle dance every time she sees me!
I have tried to get a picture of her sleeping in the betta hammock I made her, so I turned my camera on, crawled on the floor to sneak up on her... and then teeney saw me and swam out. -_-


She is very social.


----------



## Desstai (Mar 6, 2012)

the other day one of my bettas was swimming around the filter. even though it's on low it was enough to just slightly push him partway down. he then swam back up next to it and started flaring at it. He's such an angry little fish I love him. XD


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Love the stories they are so cute !!!!! Perseus also seems to know when I am looking for him and pops his head out from behind a plant or something when I call his name.
He likes to poke things with his nose like his plants or the filter bubbles. When I first put his Hornwort in he attacked it biting at it and circling it like a shark..lol But now he loves it and sleeps in it so cute and cozy looking. He loves to swim though things like his cave, I just think everything he does is adorable !


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Aww! Thats adorable. I love his name!


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Desstai said:


> the other day one of my bettas was swimming around the filter. even though it's on low it was enough to just slightly push him partway down. he then swam back up next to it and started flaring at it. He's such an angry little fish I love him. XD


Lol thats so cute!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I walked over to Fishie's tank this morning and he swam up to greet me. Then he flared at me. lol. Then I dropped in a couple of pellets for breakfast. He spit the second one out, flared at me, continued to flare as he swam around in circles underneath the pellet and then he ate it. Hehe.


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Lol! This morning when I fed Piccolo she did something really cute. I still had a food pellet in my fingers, and I felt the water temp with the fingers the food was in, so while my fingers were in the water she reached up and plucked the food out! Lol!


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

They are just like lil aquatic dogs aren't they?


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

XD


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Haha! I love feeding Junior frozen bloodworms because I'll grab a worm, dangle it in his tank then quickly move it all around the surface of the water. He chases it like crazy and sometimes he's so fast he'll snatch it without me meaning to let him have it! I finally give it to him after I feel like he got a good work-out though.


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Lol! I gave Pic (lol I just decided to call her that as her nickname) her first bloodworm the other day, freeze dried. She apparently liked it more than pellets. Lol she just swam up like a rocket and ate it! Plus if I hold her food above the water, she jumps for it. Not like jumps into the air, but pops her mouth out of the water, like "Gimme!"


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

It's ADORABLE.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Well When i was cleaning out the litter to my rats cage I decided to let her see my betta "phillip" and boy was I shocked haha Phillip flared up gills puffed out going to the direction i had my rat in. Was pretty funny seeing how phillip thought he was all bad ass flaring up at something outside his tank. Of course my rat showed no interest in phillip and began to bronx.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_OUr fishy's are so precious..they are adorable, everything that they do, my Sammy is like that too, he just loves when I call his name, and he always is looking for me, if I am looking for him, he always makes sure I see him, If he is hiding in his cave, he pops his head right out, to show me, he's ok..I just love it, and when he is chilling on his leaf, and just spreading his fins..to show how much he loves his home, and his favorite plant..anytime I put my finger to the tank, he gets so exited , does the wiggle dance..and I swear he wants me to pick him up and hug him..dam I wish I could.. _

_Sapphire, is just soo fast, and wild, but does the same thing, If I am looking for him, and he senses it, sometimes I don't even have to call his name..wow..and he'll apear at the window in seconds after I turn my head..and he jumps for the food, and wiggles, and dances, and is always full of energy..my goodness..how does he do it..I never see him sleep..I know he does, but as soon as he goes in his spongebob pineapple, and I peek in, he just comes right out, and starts getting soo exited, I just love him..he is truly my lil miracle fishy.._

_So, now I have a 3rd in a hospital tank, getting used to us, and he is doing well, but right now I see he loves the flower ball, goes in peeks his head out, and is getting to know his name.._


----------



## Lost Eventide (Jun 30, 2012)

My Socrates is a pretty mellow guy. He spreads his fins and such all the time for me when he's curious about something, but he hasn't flared at anything in or outside his tank.

Until I decided to hold up a mirror anyway xD He perked right up at that and was flaring like crazy, so I hid the mirror again and he proceeded to parade around the tank like the little champ he is for scaring away the bad little rival male so quickly.

Also, while I'm not sure if I would call it cute seeing he scared the bejeesus out of me, but just a few minutes ago I was siphoning out his tank and he noticed something going up the tube that looked a lot like a pellet. He swam over and was picking around the tube trying to get it and then realized there's an opening at the bottom. He tried to swim _*up the tube*_ after the mystery morsel. Needless to say I jerked the siphon out of there in a hurry.

Silly fishie.


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

gn3ranger said:


> Well When i was cleaning out the litter to my rats cage I decided to let her see my betta "phillip" and boy was I shocked haha Phillip flared up gills puffed out going to the direction i had my rat in. Was pretty funny seeing how phillip thought he was all bad ass flaring up at something outside his tank. Of course my rat showed no interest in phillip and began to bronx.


U have rats? Me too!


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I have 1 rat now but yes ive had plenty of them before too they are just to cute


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Me too. I've had 12. Had to have my boy put to sleep the other day..... :'( And my little girl has a tumor.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Shayebri said:


> Me too. I've had 12. Had to have my boy put to sleep the other day..... :'( And my little girl has a tumor.


Aww I'm so sorry... Sending wishes your girl's way


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

yes they are prone to diseases tumors respiratory infections and other nasty stuff. fortunately for me I haven't ever had any cases of illness. But I dont think we should discuss rats on a cute betta thread so this will be my last comment about rats on here. 

Also sorry for your loss Its hard seeing them go I've cried a couple of times seeing my babies grow old and passing on.

My current rat is gong on 27 months


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

And yeah this really isn't the place for it... XD


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Shayebri said:


> It's ADORABLE.


Aww! I think it's very cute when a betta sticks their nose out of the water a little bit.


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah, it's so cute when she does it.


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

lelei said:


> _OUr fishy's are so precious..they are adorable, everything that they do, my Sammy is like that too, he just loves when I call his name, and he always is looking for me, if I am looking for him, he always makes sure I see him, If he is hiding in his cave, he pops his head right out, to show me, he's ok..I just love it, and when he is chilling on his leaf, and just spreading his fins..to show how much he loves his home, and his favorite plant..anytime I put my finger to the tank, he gets so exited , does the wiggle dance..and I swear he wants me to pick him up and hug him..dam I wish I could.. _


Aww I love that Sammy likes your finger; so cute!! I'm jealous. Junior always flares at my finger if I wiggle it above the tank. Then I tell him to stop being grumpy. haha


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Shayebri said:


> Lol! I gave Pic (lol I just decided to call her that as her nickname) her first bloodworm the other day, freeze dried. She apparently liked it more than pellets. Lol she just swam up like a rocket and ate it! Plus if I hold her food above the water, she jumps for it. Not like jumps into the air, but pops her mouth out of the water, like "Gimme!"


Mine does the gimme too!


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Lol! Piccolo jumped pretty high yesterday, well at least the highest she's done. Dont worry I added the black marks lol


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

My two bettas just got new homes. Beethoven's tank has been relocated to my bedroom and I just brought by other one home yesterday, so they're still adjusting to being near each other. My new fish just spotted Beethoven and started flaring at him. Beethoven looked right at him, turned, and leisurely swam away like, "...Not impressed". I giggled a little. And now new guy is flaring and dancing again and Beethoven's just completely ignoring him. 

I'm glad the new guy's flaring, though. I'm hoping that means he's starting to feel comfortable in his new home. Yesterday and this morning he was showing his stress stripes and seemed quite ill at ease. Maybe he's starting to get settled now.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I try to take photos of the cute things - but I'm not always lucky. Here are my cutest photos, mostly Alejandro though I have 6 other bettas.

Alejandro peeking at me from his first place, a 2.5 gall bowl.









Alejandro between 2 leaves day 1


----------



## caljamsam (Jun 26, 2012)

I moisst my finger and put a few worms on it from the jar. Hold it as high as your betta can JUMP. My bettas have learned to take a few moments to study and analyze the situatikon, then flap their little wings so hard and fast and cute and then DART out of the water yay high and grab their worms that way and then be on their way. You see this way they eat and get a serious workout at the same time! 

The feeling of those teeth scraping hard against your fingers for their meal is indescribable. Try it and let me know how you and your bettas do! Let me know how hard they can jump. This is communicating with your betta.


----------



## yoshi1029 (Aug 19, 2012)

My betta yoshi tried to bite my fingers because he thought it was feeding time!


----------



## caljamsam (Jun 26, 2012)

yoshi1029 said:


> My betta yoshi tried to bite my fingers because he thought it was feeding time!


That's the joy of it.


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

when I'm feeding Blu, I like to lead him around the tank with a trail of pellets, like hansel and gretel. (don't worry, it's only a trail of three pellets spaced far apart, I'm careful not to over feed)


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My new HM guy is so cute. I've just put him in a new 3g keeper and, because the bauble on my zoomed mirror cracked, I've been using some thread to suspend it. Anyway, I decided he'd had enough flaring and pulled the mirror up to the top. The silly fish took one look at it and started lunging to the surface, trying to get the nasty betta on top of him! 

Also, Swarovski is a derp. He's got some crazy silver/black eyes and keeps staring at me. I love him though, derpiness and all


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

My new guy, Shiny, who I just got yesterday is pretty mellow and he kind of drifts around the tank, swimming slowly, but a few times he did this thing where he gets this big burst of energy and darts up to the top to get air and bounces of the surface of the water. lol!
I wonder if he would actually jump out if he was bigger. I think I'll have to watch for that while he grows (he's still pretty small), but right now I'll enjoy how cute it is. hehe


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Pewe my most recent rescue has decided to become a model and pose for my ipod touch. Just as long as he can see himself  No flares.. just poses. 

Also if I kiss the tank he will back away.. but then once I sit back up he blows a bubble at me as if he is kissing me back


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

How cute everybody ! Perseus likes to play hide and seek, I will call his name when I dont see him and he will peek out from where he is hiding like he is saying here I am...lololol If I keep calling his name he will finally swim over to my side of the tank. 
Got to love all the cute things they do, they are so smart !!!!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Balthazar, my red VT, learned to intimidate my fingertip <3333
He circles around it and flares at it, then attacks it ... and it feels like little kisses. Bal's so full of himself, lol


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

fleetfish said:


> Balthazar, my red VT, learned to intimidate my fingertip <3333
> He circles around it and flares at it, then attacks it ... and it feels like little kisses. Bal's so full of himself, lol


Mine also did that, minus the kissing. Now he does something else. He tries to bite my nose! No seriusly, he only jumps for two things, food and my nose. No fingers no nothing. Just food and when i peek my nose above the tank.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

This morning..the heater indicator light ..went to red..and Crimson my rescue..went right over to stare at it..and start flaring at it..it was so funny..like why did that change..put it back I dont like redthey are very smart!!


----------



## KymnSasuke (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, first time posting, but I thought I'd share this with you. This morning, I got a flea under my nail while petting my cat, so I decided to drop it into Sasuke's bowl to see what he'd do. It hit one of the bubbles onhis bubble nest, so he swam up like, "Hey, what happened to my bubbles? Oh, look! Food!" He snapped up that flea more eagerly than he does his pellets. It was so funny!


----------



## Orito (Aug 20, 2012)

I was watching Entei and Blueberry today. Blueberry was half-way up the tank wall, and Entei rushed him and pecked his shell. Blueberry retracted suddenly, and Entei swam into his plants, almost as if to say "Tag, you're it!"


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My new plakat, BJ, is so inquisitive! I have a wireless mouse beside my computer and he's right beside that, so whenever I'm moving it around he follows my hand or just hovers there waiting for the next move


----------



## notsabrina (Aug 17, 2012)

My halfmoon Finley Caviar is super funny. He rides the filter current like a roller coaster. He'll swim right up at the lip of the filter, and as soon as it pushes him forward, he'll swim really fast and shoot out into open water like a bullet. Haha its so funny cos he'll do this several times, get tired, and then find somewhere to rest.

I also have a pirate ship in his 5 gallon. I love love love when he goes through the tiny shipwreck hole in the bottom because he hardly ever realizes it's there. Sometimes he even perches at the very tippy top of the sails with his finnage fully extended and chills there for minutes. Lol he hardly ever flares at anything, not even his own reflection. But one time he flared at one of my earrings I held up against the glass.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

My fish does a happy dance when i go to feed him or sit by his tank


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

Milotic had a filter for his 1.5 gallon for a while but it always disturbed his bubble nests so I took it out, but he used to ride the current around the tank. It only disturbed the top so he would swim up from the side and jump into the current and let it push him around in a circle then he would do it again. He also gets very mad when I try to feed him while hes building his nest, or if I wake him up. He will throw a temper tantrum and not eat then, in the morning he gets all excited like hes starving and wil gobble up everything. He also flares at me if I don't feed him quick enough he can be such a spoiled little fishy hes adorable and I love him to pieces.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Ace, my Male Betta sleeps on his red bridge in his tank. He always hangs around his bridge. Sometimes I see him swim across the bridge and then back over it again like he is "Walking" over the bridge.

My little female Betta, Angel stays right beside Spectra (My Avitar pic.) all the time. I think Angel thinks Spectra is her mom LOL. Angel barely ever hangs around the other 9 Bettas in the tank, she just likes Spectra the best


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Joelouisvachon said:


> when I'm feeding Blu, I like to lead him around the tank with a trail of pellets, like hansel and gretel. (don't worry, it's only a trail of three pellets spaced far apart, I'm careful not to over feed)


My girls like Obstacle Course -- I take the red feeding wand (you could just use a coffee stirrer) and trail it around the tank. 

They race after it and at the end I have them jump up.

Then it's snack time!


----------



## RoxieStClaire (Aug 24, 2012)

Tudor has never ever flared at me until today. Oh sure, he flares all the time at other things; his reflection, buttons, my fingers, the scanner (when I'm using it and it shakes the desk), but never me. Well this morning like always I went over to feed him and at the sound of my voice he came up with his tail wiggling, ready to be fed. And then he stopped short. And flared.

It took me a second to figure out why, and then I remembered: Yesterday I dyed my hair purple. I think he either doesn't recognize me or now he thinks I'm a giant betta!


The other really cute thing he does is pop up in unusual places. He has this plastic castle, with a whole bunch of holes in it of varying sizes, some even look like they're just a bit too small for him to fit through. Well a few days ago I looked in his tank and couldn't see him, so I assumed he was in his castle and I said "Where's Tudor?" 

And he popped right up out of one of the holes on top that I was certain he couldn't fit through and stared at me like, "hey guys what's going on? Is it dinner time?" He scares me some times. He likes tight squeezes too much.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> My fish does a happy dance when i go to feed him or sit by his tank


My red VT Nemo does the same thing whenever I talk to him or feed him. He knows when he's getting fed. They really are super smart! Lol. :lol:


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

RoxieStClaire said:


> It took me a second to figure out why, and then I remembered: Yesterday I dyed my hair purple. I think he either doesn't recognize me or now he thinks I'm a giant betta!


That's too funny! Boy, if you were a giant betta, he would sure have some fishie cajones to be flaring at a betta that size!


----------

